# Becoming a foster parent



## CowgirlBaby

So. My boyfriend and I are starting our journey to becoming foster parents. He was a foster child so he wants to give back and be a foster parent I am 100% on-board. 

We are currently applying for town houses and stuff so we have a place we can actually raise children. And we have started buying necessities. Safety things for doors and cupboards if we have littlies. Baby gates (because we have a dog as well) we have a booster seat and we are going to be looking at one of those 4-in-1 cribs that goes from crib to toddler bed to day bed to double bed.

I am going to start my background check shortly, and a friend of ours who was a foster parent is lending me all the books I need for the courses.

besides like stuff for a bedroom which we would get when we move. Is there anything else I should be on top of getting right now while we’re working on the process?

Goodness I’m excited!


----------

